# mon lecteur DVD  de PowerBook G3 ne lit plus les DVD



## robdumchap (14 Avril 2007)

Mon lecteur DVD ne lit plus les DVD
Je ne sais pas pourquoi,
pouvait vous maider


----------



## Gregware73 (14 Avril 2007)

Salut,

Quelle machine? c'est un combo ou c'est le superdrive graveur de dvd? c'est un dvd video commercial? un dvd vierge? si oui de quel type?


----------



## robdumchap (14 Avril 2007)

Gregware73 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Quelle machine? c'est un combo ou c'est le superdrive graveur de dvd? c'est un dvd video commercial? un dvd vierge? si oui de quel type?


Sur un Powerbook pismo. pas graveur


----------



## Gregware73 (14 Avril 2007)

D'accord, ce serait pas un probléme de zonage du lecteur?


----------

